# No Sound Internet Explorer 8



## Blue Squirrel (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi

I just installed internet explorer 8 this morning after windows asked me to update my laptop.
It installed correctly, however I can no longer hear any videos on the internet.
The video plays fine, but there is no sound.
My flashplayer is up to date.

Any help will be apprechiated.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's a little sound troubleshooter for you to read: 

If you have them, uninstall and then re-install your audio drivers. Sometimes this will fix a glitch.

Check that the Windows Audio service is set to Automatic and Started (Start => Run and type in "services.msc" {without the quotes}).

If it's missing, download and run this fix:
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm
Line 371 - Left

Open Device Manager (Start => Run and type in "devmgmt.msc" {without the quotes}).
Expand System devices, and check that 'Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator' is present and is "working properly".
During the routine you may see "Driver is enabled but has not been started".
If it's not present, or not "working properly", or you get the above message, see at the end of this post.
=============================
If it's a case of no audio just on certain websites (flash video). Read the following:
http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_19166
=============================
If it's a case of just no system sounds (CD's play OK) - the beeps and clicks you hear when performing actions in Windows, download and run the fix here:
http://www.nosystemsounds.com/
=============================
If you have DirectX installed, go to Start => Run and type in "dxdiag" {without the quotes}
Run the Sound tests.
If you don't have it, you can download DirectX.
=============================
If it's a case of no audio at all, and you've ruled out any audio driver problem, then run these routines:
(You may want to print this off.)

First the hardware ... check that your card is being recognized by your computer.
Right-click on My Computer and select the Hardware tab.
Click on the Device Manager button and scroll down to Sound, video and game controllers.
Click the + sign to expand this section and make sure that your sound card is showing and that there are no yellow ! exclamation marks and no red X's against any of the devices listed.

If all is OK, proceed to check your software settings:

If you have a music file that's fairly long (10 minutes) or you can set to Repeat, open it and start it playing so you will know if you hit on a solution.

Go to Start => Control Panel => Sounds and Audio Devices.

In everything below, be sure to click the OK button after every window.

First, under the Volume tab
Check that the Device Volume slider is at least one-third way across.
Check that the Mute box is cleared (unchecked).
Check that the box Place volume icon in the Taskbar is checked.
Click the Advanced button.
Check that there are no Mutes and that the levels are at least one-third way up in all sections.
Click the Speaker Volume button and check that the levels are set somewhere in the middle.
Click the Advanced button.
Check that Speaker setup has Desktop speakers selected.
Click the Performance tab and check that both sliders are set to the far right.

Next, click the Audio tab
In the Sound Playback section check the selected Default Device. It should be set to your sound card and not your modem or anything else.
Click the Volume button.
Check that there are no Mutes and good levels (none at zero) for at least Volume, Wave, CD Player, etc.
Click the Advanced button. This is the same as you saw in the Volume tab, but re-check it anyway.
In the choice of speakers, Desktop speakers should be selected.
Click the Performance button.
Check that both the indicators you see are set to the far right.

Next, click the Hardware tab
In the list you see, highlight (select) your audio device from among the listed hardware (drives and other stuff).
Click the Properties button.
Check to see if it says "This device is working properly". If it doesn't we're looking at a driver problem.
Click the Properties tab (not the Properties button).
Expand the Audio Devices item (click the + sign) and select (highlight) your audio device.
Click the Properties button.
Check that the round "radio button" for 'Use audio features on this device' is checked.
Beside Status: it should say "Driver is enabled and working properly".
If no joy so far, back in the Hardware tab, click the Troubleshoot button.
You can run a series of tests from here.
==============================
'Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator' is missing or not "working properly".

This fix may work, although this should normally be taken care of by reinstalling the audio drivers:

1. Insert your Windows XP CD and find swenum.sys - either in DRIVER.CAB or SP2.CAB. Copy it to the proper location noted above. Also put it in C:\Windows\System32\drivers. If you don't find it or can't do it, just skip to step 4.
2. Do a search in your Windows folder for machine.inf. There may be more than one location, but note down which one you select.
Open it (double-click) and locate (near the top) the line "ExcludeFromSelect=*". Put a semi-colon followed by a space at the beginning of this line to disable it.
3. Look for this line near the top: "SWENUM.CoInstallers.CopyFiles = 11 ; %windir%\System32".
"%windir%\System32" indicates that the file swenum.sys should (normally) be located in the C:\Windows\System32 folder.
Close machine.inf, saving changes.

4. Go to Control Panel => Add New Hardware. Follow the wizard and manually select to Add System Device. Click on 'Have disk'. Navigate to machine.inf. You will have to do a search in your Windows folder. In the list of Standard Devices on the left, select "Plug and Play Software Enumerator" on the right. Finish the installation.
Restart the computer.


----------



## Blue Squirrel (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks

I have gone back to Internet Explorer 7 instead.

I understand I will need to update to Explorer 8 at some point, so I'll try it again in a few months or so.

Thanks for the reply though.


----------

